# Ear Cropping Pup- what to expect?



## clipclop (Dec 12, 2007)

While I have owned dogs before, I have never owned a dog where I would be responsible for getting its ears cropped and taped. 
Can someone tell me what to expect? The breeder recommended a vet in my area to do it- but how can I tell for myself if this vet is good at this? What questions should I ask? What should I look for?


----------



## Inga (Jun 16, 2007)

First of all, Does your breeder have her dogs ears done there? How do they look? Do you trust your breeder? Has he or she gone over all of the care involved in wound care and setting that is needed after the actual cropping? Do you intend to show your dog? This matters as the crop for pet and show is different. What kind of dog is it? How old?


----------



## Wimble Woof (Jan 16, 2007)

Ear taping is a long process for some dogs, 
For some the ears will stand freely within a couple months, for others.... well so far for my little co-owned show boxer her ears have been taped for 4 months and still dont stand on their own with out reverting in.
its quite a hassle and I would have much prefered her ears not been cropped at all.
Usually the breeder takes care of the cropping (our boxer breeder does anyway), how old is the pup?
Also the crop job alone is expensive enough considering its only the first step in the process.
The cut parts of the ears remain a bit sensitive for a little while too which makes the removal of the tape uncomfortable for the pup.
If the tapes get wet, you have to change them, if the pup destroys the tape you have to change them... its really a pain.
Depending on what method you are taught to tape, you will also have to purchase glue, tape, gauze and either zip ties or some weird foamy tube stuff ( I use zip ties for a firmer hold) there are tons of ways its done though.


----------



## clipclop (Dec 12, 2007)

Well the dog will be an 8 week old Dobie. She will crop them ... she is about 2 hours away from me, and keeps them for 10 days afterwards ... yes she would show me how to tape etc.... she is in a rural location and I have seen dogs whose ears stand. They did a good job there. But I also heard there are dr's that use lasers which results in less recovery time. Her vet doesnt do that. Is that true? The dog will not be shown.


----------



## Wimble Woof (Jan 16, 2007)

I really dont know about the laser vs traditional surgery recovery time honestly,
However either way it *could* be a long process to get them standing, or it could be relatively quick.
One thing with taping ears, dont ever let them stay down to long between tapings, the cartlage loses whatever strength it has if this happens.
basically, when you change the tapes, you have to put them right back up.
HOnestly I wouldnt do it personally but if its something you want, then I would let the breeders vet do it as the breeder obviously trusts them.
Since you wont be worrying about good show crops (which seems to have to be an exact science) just be sure to let the breeder do one ear and then you do the other with them watching you to ensure you are doing it good.
It gets easier to do with time, but your dog wont likely sit still readily to let you do it. ITs a good 2 person job for a beginner.


----------



## workingdog (Oct 19, 2006)

eight weeks seem's awful young to have it's ears croped and iv'e never heard of a vet keeping them any longer than over night. We have pit's, so maybe it's different with dobies?


----------



## clipclop (Dec 12, 2007)

from what i've read... 8 weeks is pretty typical for Dobies....


----------



## Willowy (Dec 10, 2007)

Personally, if you're not going to show your dog, I'd ask the breeder to leave them natural. Unless you really like the look----I don't, I much prefer natural ears on most breeds (especially Danes, I hate how a Great Dane looks with cropped ears). And if you don't tape it correctly, they'll flip over backwards and look terrible. The breeder will certainly leave them natural if you ask her to.


----------



## Dogstar (May 11, 2007)

I'd trust your breeder, to be honest. She's prsumably got plenty of experience with this. It's a PITA but it's not horrible- especially if the vet gives a less extremecrop to pets than to show puppies.


----------



## all4thedogs (Sep 25, 2006)

8 weeks is very typical for a Dobie crop. If you wait to much longer you risk them not standing at all. 

I personally would not crop the pups ears and save your self all the trouble. I know several Great Danes that are still in tapes at 12-18 months.


----------



## Annamarie (Oct 14, 2007)

if you're not going to be showing your dog, why get them cropped? I would just leave them natural.


----------



## clipclop (Dec 12, 2007)

I do like the look of cropped ears. I guess its about preference.


----------



## Tankstar (Dec 30, 2006)

Some dogs take to it fine while others ake forever to stand-if they ever do stand. I would go over every little detail you can think of with the breeder and questions to ask her about all this when you go to pick up your pup. I know one man at the dog park with a dobe pup who is probably almost a year old now. The poor pups ears still dont stand up much if at all. He still has to tape them up. Good luck with it. I have really no experience with it at all. I just want to say dont let any one "bash" you for wanting to crop them


----------

